# Cordon Bleu on the New Cast Iron Grates



## bbquzz (Jan 7, 2010)

The project of the day was to be Patio Daddio's Chicken Cordon Bleu and to my surprise my new cast iron grill grates showed up today. Cruising the Wolfe Pit after Christmas I saw them and thought the grates looked like a nice gift to give myself. So an added bonus was I got to break in the new grates with the Chicken Cordon Bleu. We are dealing with some "white death" in Central Ohio so I seasoned the grates in the oven just to make sure they were ready for dinner.  





My second attempt at actually stuffing the ham and brie and it went much better this time than my first attempt a few weeks ago. I seasoned the breasts with some Wolfe Rub. I think I may have used the citrus had I thought of it sooner ... next time.





The cook calls for searing both sides over direct heat, before moving them to  the indirect side. My first grill marks on these grates ... I'm impress with them!





Plated up with some green beans and rice.





The only problem is the brie all but melted out. I'll work on that. Next shot I hope to look more like this http://tinyurl.com/ylxsfk5. Thanks to John Dawson for a great recipe.





Who would have thought I could be shoveling snow and cooking at the same time, but I got half way through the drive with the chicken was cooking. If it would stop snowing I might get it finished up.


----------



## BluzQue (Jan 7, 2010)

New CI grates look _mighty fine_ in that Weber cooker *bbquzz*  
Once again great pics & delicious lookin' grub!
Good Job  

 8)


----------



## Toby Keil (Jan 7, 2010)

Fine lookin grates and the meal looks delicious.


----------



## Shores (Jan 8, 2010)

Looks like things are going real good at the *bbquzz* house with the new cast iron grates and one excellent looking meal!!!  Love the grill marks. Great pics too.


----------



## Frankvw (Jan 8, 2010)

Now I'm hooked, I gotta get me those grates also. Luckaly I know where to get them over here...


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Jan 8, 2010)

Killer !


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jan 8, 2010)

nice!


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2010)

Looks mighty fine, Buzz! Thanks again for the very kind words about the recipe. Y'all keep reading and I'll keep writing.

Take good care,
John


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jan 8, 2010)

btw, throw the brie in the freezer for a while before cooking.


----------



## bbquzz (Jan 8, 2010)

CM, that is why you are paid the big bucks   Good idea, thanks! Next time I'll give it a shot and report back.


----------



## Vermin999 (Jan 8, 2010)

Great looking plate. How do ya like grates? Ive been on the fence if I should buy them.


----------



## bbquzz (Jan 8, 2010)

So far I think they are "grate", I used my big grill brush after this cook and they cleaned up nicely. Because of the snow I had moved my OTG from my deck to the garage for this cook, today when I carried it back I could tell it was heavier. So far I'd say get 'em.


----------



## DaveG (Jan 8, 2010)

Take a look at that first pic because those grates will never look like that again. I got them based on Larry Wolfe's recommendation and like them. If I may say, Larry recommends that the grates not be cleaned after use. Leave the stuff on there as it helps protect the cast iron. That's what I do, because you know how Larry gets when people don't follow his advice.


----------



## DJ (Jan 8, 2010)

Nice Cook!!
dj


----------



## bbquzz (Jan 8, 2010)

DaveG said:
			
		

> Take a look at that first pic because those grates will never look like that again. I got them based on Larry Wolfe's recommendation and like them. If I may say, Larry recommends that the grates not be cleaned after use. Leave the stuff on there as it helps protect the cast iron. That's what I do, because you know how Larry gets when people don't follow his advice.



Thanks for pointing that out Dave. I did read the online care to find out about seasoning and do remember reading "do not clean after use, wait 'till your next cook." I'm a little OCD and have trouble not wanting things clean, so that is why I overlooked that part of the instructions   Maybe Larry will miss this post so I won't get in trouble


----------



## Greg Rempe (Jan 9, 2010)

Buzz, I have Raw CI on the Bubba Keg because that's what it came with...when it starts cooling down around 400* I spray it liberally with PAM cooking spray...this has worked very well at keeping them "well maintained"...I brush off the left-over food every-time prior to a new cook buring the pre-heat and burn-off...but that's just me!

Good luck with them...they are very pretty!


----------



## bbquzz (Jan 9, 2010)

Greg Rempe said:
			
		

> Buzz, I have Raw CI on the Bubba Keg because that's what it came with...when it starts cooling down around 400* I spray it liberally with PAM cooking spray...this has worked very well at keeping them "well maintained"...I brush off the left-over food every-time prior to a new cook buring the pre-heat and burn-off...but that's just me!
> 
> Good luck with them...they are very pretty!



Thanks Greg, Didn't think of the Pam idea here, but have done that on the old grates and think I have a can of Pam in the grill cabinet, I'll try it next cook.


----------



## Smokey Lew (Jan 13, 2010)

Great pictures of the grates and all that snow in the background. I'm about one more grate posting to buying them.  My wife will kill me but it won't be the first time.


----------



## surfinsapo (Jan 20, 2010)

Magnifico!!!! keep cookin!!!


----------

